# NEWS from Silvergate Distributors, Inc.



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

New Manufacturing and Custom Shop! 



Hello: 

Look for our newsletter on a regular basis to keep you “up to date” as to the many exciting and upcoming changes in the months ahead. 

Allow us to introduce you to a new company, Silvergate Manufacturing, Inc. Silvergate Manufacturing, Inc. was formed as a supplier to Silvergate Distributors, Inc. For more information regarding changes, see FAQs below or please click here: www.silvergatedistributors.com. Our custom shop has over 20 years of experience in the industry which will now be utilized to produce new items such as Hillman’s RailClamps, for example. We will be sharing our facility in San Diego with Silvergate Distributors. This will allow us to better serve our customers. In short, better floor plan, working air conditioning and a non-leaking roof. 
Custom Installation Service (performed by Barry Bedore, the LGB tech you've trusted for years) -- If you have ANY locomotive that you want sound and or and a decoder INSTALLED, we CAN do it. 


"Trust the professionals with your most prized possessions." 
Plus -- Introduce two friends to our custom installation service and qualify to WIN A CUSTOM LGB GENESIS WITH PHOENIX SOUND AND DECODER (NCE or DIGITRAX) ALREADY INSTALLED! 

To be eligible on-line, send an email to [email protected] and include: 
"Custom Genesis" in subject line, and 
Introduce two or more G scale friends to our custom service (include their names and email addresses). 
Note: All names and emails are not sold and used exclusively by Silvergate. Employees of Silvergate Distributors, Silvergate Manufacturing, its retailers, and their family members are not eligible. 

Check out the next Garden Railroad issue: NEW Bridgewerks Magnum 4000 - FOUR throttle unit. 
Look for our next newsletter for additional updates and upcoming specials too. 



Some answers to common, Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs): 
Q: What does Silvergate have to offer? 
A: Silvergate is offering LGB of America's remaining inventory of LGB products, including some desirable items, like some starter sets. However, Silvergate is looking to the future with growing lines like BRAWA, Bridgewerks, EMEK, Just Plain Folk, Motorart and PIKO. Already, PIKO is offering an impressive G-scale track program, and there's more to come. 

Q: What happened to LGB? 
A: Lehmann, the creator of LGB, was acquired by Märklin in a takeover financed by Kingsbridge Capital, Goldman Sachs and several international banks. 

Q Can I still get information that was on the LGBoA website? 
A: The online "LGB Product Library" was a great resource for LGB owners, but it is no longer accessible through our site. We hope to have it available on our site in the future, but we just do not know when or if that will happen (try http://products.lgb.de/produkt.nsf/psucheEC). 

Q: When will LGB product be available? 
A: Since Märklin took control of Lehmann almost a year ago, it has not resumed significant production of LGB products. We understand that some small quantities of LGB track and rolling stock are being produced in Hungary and China, but Märklin has not announced plans to produce ANY North American prototype products. Also, Märklin has not announced plans for North American distribution of LGB products. 

Q: Is LGB of America dead? 
A: No. LGBoA will continue, but primarily to protect its trademark and intellectual property rights. The LGBoA team has moved to Silvergate. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Silvergate Distributors, Inc. 
9755 Birch Canyon Place 
San Diego, CA 92126


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

So I guess it is safe to say that the 0-6-0 USRA Switcher project and any other LGBoA project is DOA? I guess for me, the only real interest would be the US models, which it seems are limited to the remaining Amtrak locos and some of the starter sets. 

Mark


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark, 
We work for a new company now- Silvergate Distributors, Inc. Our focus in this market has shifted to PIKO . Perhaps PIKO will issue an 0-6-0 - you never know.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got this in my inbox also....Not sure what of my older LGB they want to fix with "20 years of shop experience" in their "custom shop" if they cannot get parts?


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

News, but not especially good news!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Spule, 

I don't recall reading about fixing or repairs in the above message (at least at the present time). 

The message clearly states, 

Quote: 

If you have ANY locomotive that you want "sound" and or and a "decoder" ***INSTALLED***, we CAN do it. 

Hope this clears up any confusion. 
Thanks.


----------

